# surgical mitten



## rafajuntoalmar

Hello,

I would like to know the translation of "surgical mitten" into Spanish. I found the term in a short story by a British author, where he describes a man who has had an accident in one of his hands and then wears a surgical mitten. 
It seems that "manopla quirúrgica", a literal translation, does not make the job.
Can you help me?
Thank you,


Rafajuntoalmar


----------



## k-in-sc

(Suffered an accident *to* one of his hands/injured his hand) (*do* the job)


Can you just call it a "venda"? "Venda manopla"? The term isn't even that common in English.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo diría "mitones quirúrgicos".
Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

La que sabe, sabe


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

k-in-sc said:


> (Suffered an accident *to* one of his hands/injured his hand) (*do* the job)
> 
> 
> Can you just call it a "venda"? "Venda manopla"? The term isn't even that common in English.



Thank you for your corrections, k.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Ilialluna said:


> Hola. Yo diría "mitones quirúrgicos".
> Saludos



Hola Ilialluna, gracias por responder.
Perdona que pregunte, pero ¿lo conjeturas o lo sabes? El "diría" me ha confundido.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola, rafajuntoalmar.
Lo cierto es que conjeturo, pero hace años conocí a una persona que llevaba unos mitones de un material especial por un problema que tenía en la mano. Una manopla o una venda tienen una estructura diferente. Puedes buscar en Internet y verás que sí aparecen mitones quirúrgicos.
Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

I was interested to see what they were and couldn't find any. Some pictures of roller derby girls' butts, though ...


----------



## rodelu2

"Manopla" es el nombre en Uruguay para el "mitten" (guante sin dedos) protector para una mano herida y curada. Now, where's the link to the roller derby stuff?


----------



## k-in-sc

If that's what you want to see, just google "roller derby" and skip all the pictures of people with deformed mitten hands ...


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Thank you, guys! So, roller derby...


----------

